

Om Malik to interview Paul Graham on stage in LA - krtl
http://omis.me/2010/01/18/in-la-hanging-with-mr-g/

======
fjabre
I'm in LA but at $397 a ticket I think I'll sit this one out.

~~~
krtl
I figure its a better deal than the ones that cost 1000+ for an early bird
ticket.

------
gkoberger
I love both Om and pg, so this should be an interesting discussion.

